# Oval Office 1-22-09



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody down for a beer or 6 tomorrow night?


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Gotta work, I'll be off next Thur.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Working :boo


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i can't make it either sorry. next week is good!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well then we will plan it for next week!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

count me out this week and next week. got a disability hunt coming up.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

next week is better for me too ray.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

ray you guys still planning on the oval office this thursday? if so i will try and talk my brother into it and we'll head over.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm down.......I'll make a new post


----------

